# Dlna With Cm7?



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

Perhaps I'm overlooking it... did CM7 keep the ability for me to use DLNA to shoot movies from my phone to my 360 over wifi?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

You'll need an app to do this. Something like:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.bianor.ams&feature=search_result


----------



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

skinien said:


> You'll need an app to do this. Something like:
> 
> https://market.andro...e=search_result


Cool, thanks!


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Odinist said:


> Cool, thanks!


No problem. I've never used it so I hope it does what you're looking for.


----------



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

skinien said:


> No problem. I've never used it so I hope it does what you're looking for.


Works perfectly!


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Would this work for ps3,


----------



## reyztec (Aug 11, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Would this work for ps3,


Yes but the ps3 need to be connected to the network via an Ethernet cable not wireless.

Not sure why but that's how it is.


----------



## Odinist (Jul 26, 2011)

Not true. My PS3 is connected via wifi and thus streams to it.


----------

